# Speedcubing in Wisconsin!



## Jakethedrummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Anybody out there from Wisconsin? It would be awesome to have a meet-up or something


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 16, 2013)

I am on the boarder on Minnesota and Wisconsin so I might be able to go depending on where it is.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 16, 2013)

im a couple hours away from wisconsin, so Possibly!


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jan 19, 2013)

Sweet! Anybody else out there?


----------



## legoanimate98 (Feb 3, 2013)

we are in the same city, so I could probably come.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 3, 2013)

if you organize a comp in wisconsin, i'll definitely be there.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Feb 4, 2013)

That would be sweet if we had a meet up. I am in Central Wisconsin, where are all of you?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 4, 2013)

Jakethedrummer said:


> That would be sweet if we had a meet up. I am in Central Wisconsin, where are all of you?



i'm in cottage grove MN, i might not be able to make just a meet up, i might come. but i can definitely come to a comp


----------



## benskoning (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello I thought I would pop in here, I am in Oshkosh WI.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Feb 8, 2013)

benskoning said:


> Hello I thought I would pop in here, I am in Oshkosh WI.



We should meet up sometime!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure if you've heard about it but there is going to be a decent official meet up April 27th in Winona which isn't too far from Wisconsin parts. Just sayin


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 8, 2013)

I will go with Eyesack because we go to school together...


----------



## Zoma (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in Madison, and I'd be up for all of the above.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 8, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> Not sure if you've heard about it but there is going to be a decent official meet up April 27th in Winona which isn't too far from Wisconsin parts. Just sayin



Agreed, you should all go to the Winona Open 2013 if you have a chance! 

http://www.cubingusa.com/winona/index.php


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 8, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> I will go with Eyesack because we go to school together...



You little turd. I'm not eye sack. It is Isack. Like IPod. Or IPad.


----------



## benskoning (Feb 8, 2013)

I know jhahoua Rubiks who lives in Madison. We might make a Madison competition/meetup.


I might go to Winona.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Feb 10, 2013)

benskoning said:


> I know jhahoua Rubiks who lives in Madison. We might make a Madison competition/meetup.



I thought he is in waunakee


----------



## Jhahoua (May 10, 2013)

I'm in WI! I had a cube meet a while back...


----------



## JackJ (Aug 9, 2013)

Any more Wisconsinites pop up recently? I think only 3 of us are still active.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Aug 9, 2013)

JackJ said:


> I think only 3 of us are still active.


Am I included in that?


----------



## JackJ (May 25, 2014)

Anyone wanna have a meetup sometime this summer?


----------



## kcl (May 25, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Anyone wanna have a meetup sometime this summer?



Where in Wisconsin are you? You should come to some MN meets.


----------



## JackJ (May 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Where in Wisconsin are you? You should come to some MN meets.



I'm four hours southeast of Minneapolis. It's definitely too far.


----------



## BrianJ (May 25, 2014)

I'm up for a Wisconsin cube meet up during the summer! P.S. Jack, I broke your state record.


----------



## KDCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

Which days and place? totally up for it


----------



## KDCuber (Jan 22, 2015)

Anybody going to nationals besides me?


----------



## NathanYoung21 (Apr 13, 2016)

Lol old thread, but i'm from superior


----------



## One Wheel (May 9, 2016)

I'm not up for organizing anything, especially since I've never been to a competition before, but I'm itching for one focusing on big(ger) cubes somewhere near SW WI/NE IA/SE MN. Ideally with generous time limits (2:30 4x4? Please? I could probably make 2:00).


----------



## Ganslover (May 9, 2016)

I'm in Brillion Wisconsin so yeah a comp would be great!!!!!!


----------



## One Wheel (May 10, 2016)

I should know in October if I might have some time to devote to organizing a competition in early February. If I did it would probably be in Viroqua, since I'm reasonably sure there are 2 or 3 churches there I could pick from as a venue. I'm pretty much unqualified to organize, but it might be the only way I can compete.


----------



## biscuit (May 10, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I should know in October if I might have some time to devote to organizing a competition in early February. If I did it would probably be in Viroqua, since I'm reasonably sure there are 2 or 3 churches there I could pick from as a venue. I'm pretty much unqualified to organize, but it might be the only way I can compete.



I'd bet that if you found a venue, and some of the other logistical stuff like rooms for staff and delegate, there'd be someone up there who'd be willing to do the heavy lifting on the comp organization side. Ask around.


----------



## One Wheel (May 10, 2016)

I'll know in October if I can dry the cows up in February, so if that's the case I'll start looking into it then. By rooms you mean hotel rooms? Probably the best option for a venue has a decent motel less than 100 yards across the parking lot.


----------



## David Jiang (May 30, 2016)

I'm hosting an unoffical competition in wisconsin. It's on june fourth at the middleton library . Email me @[email protected] if your interested. I will answer further questions there.


----------

